# ALSA: choosing the right card

## Shiznitz

Hey guys, I'll try to explain what's going on here. Basically, I've been having trouble with my NForce 3 chipset sound card ssharing its sound between programs. I currently use ALSA built into (not as modules) my kernel with a Logitech USB headset 350, and I can use certain programs with the "dmix" options (such as audacious), but when I try to run Cedega using dmix no sound comes out. I can use the dsp1 and mixer1 to switch between my headset and sound card, but I cannot get them to share. I also think this problem is hindering my Ventrilo actually working in both Wine and Cedega.

Following the ALSA HOWTO on the Gentoo Wiki I, just yesterday, tried using ALSA compile as a module with alsa-driver, alsa-oss, alsa-utils, etc. but dmesg went absolutely crazy when I tried to modprobe the correct drivers (the same ones that work when built in to the kernel). What I'm trying to figure out here is if it is worth it to try to tweak ALSA and get support from the Gentoo community to try to get this sound card working or if it worth spendng 20-30 bucks on a sound card that does hardware mixing?

If it'd be easier and better to get a sound card, what are your suggestions? I've heard Sound Blasters are heavily supported, so I've been looking between a couple of different cards. Here are the two I narrowed it down to:

http://us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=206&product=10315

http://us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=205&product=14257

I'm wondering if these do what I want them to do without any sort of headache tweaking of ALSA. Any input is greatly appreciated. For the record, I am using Cedega to run World of Warcraft, among other games, and am *trying* to get my USB headset to work with Ventrilo. and/or Wine. So far, I havebeen unsuccessful with the Ventrilo, but for now I want to get Audacious and Cedega working hapilly together.

Shiznitz

----------

## thestick

what kernel are you using?

----------

## Shiznitz

The latest Gentoo-sources marked stable for amd64, 2.6.18-r6. I know they are not the latest drivers for ALSA, but as I said earlier, my system went bonkers when I tried modular support.

Shiznitz

----------

## thestick

ever considered migrating to ~amd64 ?

----------

## Shiznitz

I can try that. Are you saying that my problems wouldn't be much a problem anymore? I'm not entirely sure why you're suggesting this?

Shiznitz

----------

## thestick

well , there are some good chances that these problems will disappear . 

on the other hand , new problems may appear.

i suggest you try migrating to ~amd64

just add ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" to make.conf and emerge -NvDu world

----------

## Shiznitz

Well, after trying that, having package blocks, unmerging those blocks (dbus, gnupg, and aspell) and *still* having package blocks, I'm reaffirming my weariness of taking that advice. The reason being is that I am asking for help determining a better supported sound card for what I am currently doing. I appreciate the help and the idea, but choosing slightly stable package sets and *maybe* having it work over giving me an option where it *will* work is a big step. I really would like some feedback on those two sound cards.

Either way, I've done so much tinkering with ALSA that it seems as if my alsasound init script and conf files are all discombobulated. Is there any way for me to get back to the regular system generated config files?

Shiznitz

----------

## thestick

you should still try to make alsa a module in your kernel

i bet that`s your problem.

----------

## Shiznitz

As I stated earlier, I did try modular support for ALSA. ALSA was built as a module in my kernel.

Shiznitz

----------

## thestick

well , whatever problem it is , i assume it can be solved.

try modular support.

let`s see those error messages.

----------

## Letharion

Isn't

```

accept ~

emerge -Du world

```

Considered somewhat suicidal? ^^

Anyway, I've been having similar problems to yours, and have been looking at buying a new sound card myself. I haven't picked one, but from what

I've gathered, hardware mixing should kick absolute ass. Since your program should no longer need to concern themselves with mixing the sound for you, that sounds quite reasonable. Without having any idea what a card that does that costs, I think you should look into it.

----------

## madisonicus

Yeah, I wouldn't ever suggest switching to an entirely arch system... isn't gentoo stable unstable enough?   :Wink:  If it's not too late to help you with the original problem....

If dmesg went crazy when you tried to modprobe the alsa modules, chances are either your /usr/src/linux symlink doesn't match your kernel version or you still have some parts of alsa in your kernel.  You'll need to post the errors for us to troubleshoot it though.

I have an Audigy ZS2 and an nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller.  The Audigy works great.  So does the onboard sound though.  There's no reason your nforce3 shouldn't do software mixing though.  It's pretty much the idea of software mixing that it doesn't matter what your hardware is.  And nforce3 is very well supported by also, if I recall correctly.

Let's see those errors in your dmesg and see if we can't get alsa going.

-m

----------

## foxbat

Just don't buy an Creative X-Fi, its not supported and probably won't be for quite a while.  I've been using my nForce onboard audio (CK804 AC'97) and it sounds ok.  I'd love to get a Audigy 2 ZS because I hear so many good things, but I'll probably end up putting my Santa Cruz card back in and ditching the X-Fi for the time being.

----------

